# Could there be two colonies in this wall?



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

I think there is a real good chance there are two colonies.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

Dave Burrup said:


> I think there is a real good chance there are two colonies.


Aberdeen? You're just down the road from me!


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Dave Burrup said:


> I think there is a real good chance there are two colonies.


Seems like two colonies to me.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm thinking that has to be two also, and i certainly hope so because i could use two more colonies. A two-fer! I'll let you know Friday when i actually do the cutout. Might put up a swarm trap there after i get those bees.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

"Could there be two colonies in this wall?"

I would expect to see only one colony inside that wall.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

My guess is one. The small bottom hole does not look travel stained.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

BTW: This is about a mile away from a large honey producer, so probably all the colonies that have occupied this hollow over the years most likely came from them.


----------



## Capphd (May 20, 2013)

Gotta be one. You don't usually see two colonies vertically in the same wall. On the other hand, comb started at the top often extends all the way to the bottom.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

Capphd said:


> Gotta be one. You don't usually see two colonies vertically in the same wall. On the other hand, comb started at the top often extends all the way to the bottom.


If it is 8 foot long comb, that's gonna be one heck of a rubber-banding!

The guy thinks there are lateral studs in the walls, and those are the only two knot-holes that allow access to the inside of the wall in this building, so it will be interesting to see what is behind that wall. 

I took those pictures on Saturday and he started flood irrigating on Sunday and the access road is impassable, so i cannot get out there till Friday. 

Should have made this a poll. Does this forum support polls? Can't wait to get in there......


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

There could very well be two colonies in the wall, I did two different removals last year with multiple colonies occupying space in close proximity of each other. One had two colonies in the same wall but in different voids. The other was actually three colonies in the same eave. One at the top,one in the middle and one in the bottom, it madefor an interesting day when I did that one.


----------



## Bengoblue (Apr 10, 2012)

I would vote on a single colony, I have completed a few cut outs and I have never seen two hives in the same lateral stud areas in the wall. It will be very interesting to see what is behind those boards. I have a couple of cut out videos posted in this cut out section and I can tell you that they can absolutely draw comb 10-15 feet long, check out the clips, it was amazing. The clips are also located on my Facebook page by searching the page Ole Bearz Bees!!! Waiting to hear how your jub comes out.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

Bengoblue said:


> I have a couple of cut out videos posted in this cut out section and I can tell you that they can absolutely draw comb 10-15 feet long


Wow, thanks. I just watched your video with the 8+ ft comb. Very helpful.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

My friend said the road is still flooded and impassable, so i drove out to the highway, jumped his fence and went to take a look. I pressed my ear against the wall and it sounds like a wall full of bees, and after seeing the above video, i am leaning towards one, very large colony. The bees are building new, white comb outside the wall where it was before, and there are several hundred hanging outside. 

I think there are a ton of bees in there, and they probably are local, over-wintered stock, so i will probably split them into a 5-frame nuc and let them raise another queen once i get them home.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

Finally got to the cutout and it was one very large colony. Between the inner and outer wall there were 8 combs over six feet long each. I asked the farmer to take pictures, but he was unable to work my phone or something, didn't tell me till we were half way thru, so i took these then.















What a sticky mess! I did take a little honey off them and did a crush and strain and it is very tasty. 

There is some very old comb in that colony, but i do not know how long these particular bees have been in the wall. One of the largest honey producers in the country is less than two miles away, so i think the bees occupying that wall have all come from there. 

Free bees? Seven hours in the heat of the day is not exactly free, but well worth it, i hope.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

odfrank said:


> My guess is one. The small bottom hole does not look travel stained.


>Finally got to the cutout and it was one very large colony.

Is there a prize for guessing right?


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

odfrank said:


> >Is there a prize for guessing right?


The joy and satisfaction of being correct.


----------

